# Dehydrating canned corn?



## Freyadog

I have looked everywhere and can not find a time and temperature for dehydrating canned corn. Can anyone give me a clue as to how to do this properly.

PS I use an Excaliber


----------



## efbjr

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/dehydrating-canned-veggies-fruits-3400/index2.html


----------



## kappydell

The first hing I dried was canned corn. A gallon can that I was given dried down to fit in a 1-qt jar. It tasted just fine upon rehydration. I just dried it the same way I dry 'regular' or frozen corn, at 140 to 145 degrees F. I leave it in overnight, it turns out brittle & crispy like I like it (the official test is to hit one with a hammer and it should shatter, not mush), then I put it in storage jar.
Corn is one of the things that most folks like when rehydrated.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yup, 135 - 140° overnight er till good an dry. Then inta quart jars what I vacuum seal. Rehdyrates out fine an ya can make corn meal outa it to fer cornbread er muffins.


----------



## Freyadog

Thanks everybody for the heads up on canned corn. I was a little bit afraid of it but now I'll just go gun-ho. Learn something new every day.


----------

